# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրքասանտա 2. Պատմվածքներ

## ivy

Պատմվածքներով խաղանք, եթե լավ ստացվի, մի անգամ էլ գրքերով կփորձենք: Բոլորին հարմար կլինե՞ն էս երեք լեզուները՝ հայերեն, ռուսերեն, անգելերեն:

*Պատրաստեք ձեր պատմվածքները և ուղարկեք ինձ մինչև ապրիլի 28-ը*: Դրանք կբաժանվեն մասնակիցների միջև, ու մի քանի օր ժամանակ կտրվի կարդալու համար:

Արդեն չորս հոգի մասնակցում է, հավես կլինի, եթե ուրիշներն էլ միանան:

----------

Progart (26.04.2019), Նիկեա (26.04.2019)

----------


## ivy

Մինչև հիմա գրանցված մասնակիցները.

*Նիկեա
Progart
Smokie
Ruby Rue*

Միացե՜ք ու մի հետաքրքիր պատմվածք ուղարկեք:

----------

Progart (27.04.2019), Նիկեա (26.04.2019)

----------


## ivy

Մի քանիսն արդեն ուղարկել են իրենց ընտրած պատմվածքները:
Ով ուզում է մասնակցել, թող մինչև կիրակի օրվա ավարտը (իր տեղանքի ժամանակով) ուղարկի մի պատմվածք:
Կսկսենք մյուս շաբաթվա սկզբին:

----------

Progart (27.04.2019), Նիկեա (27.04.2019)

----------


## Նիկեա

մի գլխից anansi boys- ը վերջացնում եմ ու էլ ոչինչ չեմ սկսում՝ պատմվածքիս սպասելով  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (27.04.2019)

----------


## մարիօ

Ես էլ եմ միանում։ Էսօրվա մեջ կուղարկեմ պատմվածքը։ 

Sent from my HTC One X10 using Tapatalk

----------

ivy (27.04.2019), Sambitbaba (28.04.2019), Նիկեա (27.04.2019)

----------


## ivy

Հինգ մասնակից ունենք և հինգ պատմվածք:
Պատմվածքներից մի քանիսը ուղարկվել են՝ թարգմանության տեսքով, էդպես էլ կդնեմ հղումները: Թող մասնակիցներն իրենք որոշեն՝ ուզում են օրիգինալը կարդալ, թե կբավարարվեն թարգմանությամբ:

Պատմվածքները բաժանվել են հետևյալ կերպ:

 @Նիկեա, սա քո նվերն է Սանտայից.
"Snow, Glass, Apples" Neil Gaiman

 @Progart, քեզ սա է բաժին հասել.
«Կիլիմանջարոյի ձյուները» Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ 

 @Smokie, սա քեզ. 
«Անանձրև հուլիս» Վանո Սիրադեղյան

 @մարիօ, սա քո նվերն է. 
«Խնձորը» Հերբերտ Ջորջ Ուելս

 @Ruby Rue, սա էլ քեզ.
"Red Leaves" Can Xue 

Ժամանակ է տրվում մինչև շաբաթվա վերջը՝ պատմվածքները կարդալու և կարծիք թողնելու համար:
Իհարկե կարելի է կարծիք թողնել նաև ուրիշների «նվերների» մասին, և թեմայի քննարկումներն էլ չեն սահմանափակվում միայն մասնակիցներով. թեման բաց է բոլոր ընթերցասերների համար:

Հաղթողներ և պարտվողներ էստեղ չկան:

Հաճելի ընթերցանություն բոլորին  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (29.04.2019), մարիօ (29.04.2019), Նիկեա (29.04.2019)

----------


## Smokie

Որտեղ Տիգրան Ժամկոչյան այնտեղ Վանո Սիրադեղյա՞ն :Jpit:  

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, գրեթե ոչինչ չգիտեմ այդ մարդու մասին, բացի էն բանից, որ ժողովուրդն ի վերջո բարկացել ա քաղաքական գործչի վրա ու ինքն էլ թողել-փախել ա ԱՄՆ (հուսով եմ սխալ բան/եր չասացի): Չէի ուսումնասիրել ու ցանկություն է՛լ չունեի՝ առիթ է գոնե ստեղծագործության հետ մի թեթև ծանոթանալու: :Wink:  Ապրի Սանտաս :Smile:

----------

ivy (29.04.2019)

----------


## ivy

Եթե մասնակցեի, ես էլ էի Gaiman-ից պատմվածք դնելու. ուրախացա, որ առանց ինձ էլ իրեն խաղացնող եղավ  :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (29.04.2019)

----------


## մարիօ

> Որտեղ Տիգրան Ժամկոչյան այնտեղ Վանո Սիրադեղյա՞ն 
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, գրեթե ոչինչ չգիտեմ այդ մարդու մասին, բացի էն բանից, որ ժողովուրդն ի վերջո բարկացել ա քաղաքական գործչի վրա ու ինքն էլ թողել-փախել ա ԱՄՆ (հուսով եմ սխալ բան/եր չասացի): Չէի ուսումնասիրել ու ցանկություն է՛լ չունեի՝ առիթ է գոնե ստեղծագործության հետ մի թեթև ծանոթանալու: Ապրի Սանտաս


Վանո գրողն ու Վանո քաղաքական գործիչը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են լսի։ Կարաս ուղղակի վերանաս իրա մարդ տեսակից ու որպես գեղարվեստական գործ նայես։ Լավ ա նույնիսկ, որ շատ բան չգիտես իրա մասին։ 
Հ.Գ. Վանոյի պուճուր պատմվածքները շատ եմ սիրում, ապրի ուղարկողը։ 

Sent from my HTC One X10 using Tapatalk

----------

ivy (29.04.2019), Smokie (29.04.2019), Նիկեա (29.04.2019)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Եթե մասնակցեի, ես էլ էի Gaiman-ից պատմվածք դնելու. ուրախացա, որ առանց ինձ էլ իրեն խաղացնող եղավ


ես երկար մտածում էի՝ Գեյմա՞ն թե ուրիշ բան։ Վերջը որոշեցի, որ Գեյմանը շատ թե քիչ հայտնի ա հայկական իրականությունում ու ուրիշ բան ուղարկեցի, բայց աշխարհով մեկ էի էղել, որ ինձ հենց ինքը բաժին հասավ։ ու դա էն դեպքում, երբ ուղիղ 2 օր առաջ ում գտնում, ասում էի, թե ինչքան շատ եմ պաշտում Գեյմանին ու գրածները ու թե ոնց ա գրում ու թե ոնց ա վերաբերվում իր գրածներին  :Love:

----------

ivy (29.04.2019)

----------


## Նիկեա

իսկ ինձ բաժին հասած պատմածքի մասին էլ մի բան ասեմ ու գնամ գործ անեմ: 
պատմվածքը առաջին անգամ կարդացել եմ 2015-2016-ի ամռանը: էն ժամանակ դեռ «Այլ քաղաքը» կար ու ինչ-որ համարում էս պատմվածքի ինչ-որ մեկի արած հայերեն թարգմանությունը կար: կարծեմ Ռուբիի Արմատ մինուս մեկն էլ էր էդ նույն համարում: հիմա վստահ չեմ որ ճիշտեմ հիշում, բայց վաղը չէ մյուս օրը գնամ տուն, պահոցներս քրքրեմ, հաստատ նայեմ ասեմ:  :Jpit:

----------


## մարիօ

Ես թեման բացեցի, տեսա Ռուբին մասնակցում ա, մտածեցի' օքեյ, ուրեմն Գեյման հաստատ լինելու յա, ուրիշ բան ենք մտածում։ 

Sent from my HTC One X10 using Tapatalk

----------

Նիկեա (29.04.2019)

----------


## Նիկեա

Չեմ խոստանում, որ հետևյալ գրառումը սփոյլներ չի պարունակելու։  

Ինձ ահավոր դուր ա գալիս, երբ ինչ-որ հայտնի հեքիաթ պատմում են էդ հեքիաթի ուրիշ հերոսի տեսանկյունից։ Էն որ 2 ծանոթներդ իրարից են բամբասում քո մոտ ու դու էկու լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություններ ես լսում է, այ տենց մի բան ա լինում։ Գեյմանի էս պատմվածքն էլ Սպիտակաձյունիկի մասին պատմությունն ա, ուղղակի խորթ մոր տեսանկյունից։ Մի խոսքով աղջիկը վամպիրանման ինչ-որ բան ա, որ հոր արյունով ա սնվում էնքան, մինչև հայրը հյուծվում ու մեռնում ա։ Էս խորթ մայրն էլ՝ վախեցած, ասում ա որ տանեն անտառ, սպանեն։ Թե ոնց դասական հեքաթում, բերում են սպիտակաձյունիկի սիրտը ուղղակի էդ սիրտը դեռ շարունակում էր աշխատել։ Անցնում են տարիներ, իրենց գարնանային տոնավաճառին ավելի ու ավելի քիչ մարդիկ են սկսում գալ, որովհետև անտառում կար ինչ-որ բան, որը սպանում էր ճանապարհորդներին էն մյուսներն էլ վախենում էին գնալ անհետ կորածների հետքերով։ Էդ ինչ-որ բանը մնականաբար սպիտակաձյունիկն էր։ ՈՒ դե մայրը բնականաբար խնձորներով էն իր ֆոկուսն ա անում, սպիտակաձյունիկը մեռնում ա, սիրտը վերջապես դադարում ա բաբախել, մինչև որ մի օր արքայազնի թեթև ձեռքով էլի հարություն ա առնում ու ամեն ինչի հերը անիծում։ Հա, մոռացա ասել, թե ինչքան թույն ա թունավոր խնձորներ սարքելու ռիտուալը։ Էդ հեքիաթի աբրակադաբրան չի է, լուրջ գործ ա։

Էս պատմվածքում ինձ երկու բան ա ահավոր շատ դուր գալիս․

չկան իդեալական դրական լուսապսակով կերպարներ, որ կկռվեին աշխարհի դեմ ու որոնց ոչ ոք չէր հասկանա, բլա բլա բլա բլա բլա բլապատմությունը առաջին դեմքով պատմում ա սպիտակաձյունիկի խորթ մաման։ու տնաշենը էնքան հանգիստ ա պատմում, որ թվում ա, թե լսում ես սառը ու արդեն ամեն ինչի վրա թքած ունեցող, հույսը կտրած բայց մեկ ա մի տեսակ վեհ ձայնը։ 
երեք բան էղավ  :Jpit:  

մի հատված կա, որ հատկապես տպավորվել ա, ամեն անգամ կարդում ու փշաքաղվում եմ։ And some say (but it is her lie, not mine) that I was given the heart, and that I ate it. Lies and half-truths fall like snow, covering the things that I remember, the things I saw. A landscape, unrecognisable after a snowfall; that is what she has made of my life.

մի խոսքով, պատմվածքը լավն ա, մենակ ինձ չի հերիքում էդ պատմվածքում սպիտակաձյունիկը։ Վամպի՞ր էր թե՞ ինչ։ Տենց ծնվե՞լ էր թե՞ դարձել։ Բա ո՞նց էր տենց էղել։ Բա ինչի՞ ա հենց հորը սպանում էն դեպքում երբ պալատում էդքան աղախին կար, սկի չէին էլ ջոկի եթե մեկով սնվեր-սպաներ։ կուզեի, որ սպիտակաձյունիկի էդ չարությունը ավելի շոշափելի լիներ։ Մի խոսքով։ 

Գուգլում էի, պարզվում ա շուտով պատմվածքի կոմիքսն էլ ա լինելու։ 

Համայրա վստահ եմ, որ սանտաս Ռուբին ա  :Jpit:  ապրեեեեեեեես, Ռուբի  :Love:

----------

ivy (30.04.2019), Ruby Rue (02.05.2019), Sambitbaba (30.04.2019)

----------


## ivy

"Snow, Glass, Apples"-ում, ոնց որ Գեյմանի մոտ սովորաբար լինում է, շարադրանքը սպանիչ է:Նկարագրությունները, դետալները, մանր կերպարները մի հյութեղ ու միայն էդ պատմությանը պատկանող իրականություն են ստեղծում, որի մեջ խրվում մնում ես:

Նեկրոֆիլ արքայազնը :լօվէ

----------

Նիկեա (30.04.2019)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Նեկրոֆիլ արքայազնը :լօվէ


այ նեկրոֆիլ արքայազնի պահը իրոք ահավոր սպանիչ ա։ թե չէ հեքիաթի՝ համբույրից վերակենդանանալը մի տեսակ հեչ համոզիչ չէր  :LOL:

----------

ivy (30.04.2019)

----------


## Smokie

*Վանո Սիրադեղյան-Անանձրև հուլիս


*Ըստ երևույթին միջինից մի քիչ բարձր, կամ միջինին հավասար փիլիսոփայությունը ինձ համար մատչելի չի: Հիմնականում հասկանում էի երևի, երբեմն մի/մի քանի անգամ պարբերությունը/հատվածը կրկնելուց հետո: Կարդում էի ու մտածում՝ ինքն իր հե՞տ ա զրուցում, ի՞նքն ա հենց այս հերոսը, ում որ դիմում ա երկրորդ դեմքով: 
Երևաց, որ 1982 թվականին ա գրվել ու անդրադառնում էր 25 տարի դրանից հետոյին: Սպասի... ապագայի՞ն, թե՞ անցյալին: :Think:  Պատմվածքի կեսից թեթև աչքի անցկացրեցի կենսագրությունը, փաստորեն պատմվածքը գրելիս 33 տարեկա՞ն էր ընդամենը: Ու երբեմն խոսում էր ծերացածի պե՞ս: Անգամ վերջին մասերում թվաց, թե պատմվածքի մեծ մասը ներկայացնում է պատի երկրորդ կեսը՝ իր 25 տարվա ապագան: 
Հիմնականում էնքան էլ չէի հարգում էն կերպարին, ում հետ երկխոսության մեջ էր մտել: Իսկ բոլորից առանձնանալու հատվածում ինքս ինձ տեսա: Գուցե ես էլ եմ այդպիսինը: Գուցե ամեն մարդ կարող է դառնալ այդպիսի՞նը, ամեն մարդ ինքն է ընտրում իր ճանապարհը:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ կարող էր և ուսուցանելի լիներ, բայց դժվար թե երկրորդ անգամ կարդամ, թեկուզ ավելի լավ հասկանալու, բաց թողածս լրացնելու համար: Չնայած երբեք մի ասա երբեք: :Dntknw:  Օգնում էր ինքդ քո հետ երկխոսության մեջ մտնել՝ տեսնել քո և կերպարի միջև եղած նմանությունը և տարբերությունը: Կողմնորաշվել որոշ հարցերում:

----------

ivy (01.05.2019), Progart (02.05.2019)

----------


## Progart

ես չեմ սիրում հեմինգուէյին․ պարզ պատճառով, ու էս պատմուածքն էլ էդ պատճառով դուրս չեկավ՝ ահաւոր երկարացնում ա, շատ։ երկխօսութիւնները ձանձրալի են ու ձգուող։ էն, ինչը կարելի ա գրել երեք֊չորս նախադասութեամբ, ինքը կարող ա գրի երկու֊երեք էջի սահմաններում։ ու նաեւ, էս պատմուածքից մի քանի տասնեակ մէջբերումներ կարող եմ հանգիստ առանձնացնել, որոնք մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն _ցանկացած_ մարդու կպնելու, ու ներողութիւն, բայց ինձ թւում ա, որ էդ ա դեր խաղում, որ ինքը էդքան շատ կպնի մարդկանց(իմ տպաւորութեամբ շատ են սիրում իրեն)։
ինչեւէ, բայց էն միջավայրին յարմարուող ու խրուող մարդու կերպարը բաւական հետաքրքիր էր իմ համար, ու էդ վիճակը, երբ ինչ֊որ մարդկանց հետ ես, ու քեզ թւում ա, թէ հէսա դուրս ես գալու ու դու իրենց մէջ չես, զուտ դիտորդ ես ու մեկ էլ պարզւում ա, որ արդէն յարմարուել ես ու իրենցից մեկն ես։ իր նկարագրութիւններից ամենաուժեղն հէնց էս ոհմակի ու ոչ իր մարդկանց հետ լինելու հատուածն էր, որն իմ կարծիքով շատ սիրուն էր նկարագրում մեռնող մարդու ափսոսանքը։

եւ քանի որ հեմինգուէյից էր գործը, ուզում եմ ասել, որ չնայած ամէն ինչին, նրան ես ահաւոր գնահատելու եմ, թէկուզ նրա համար, որ իր շնորհիւ ես ջոն դոնի էս միտքն եմ կարդացել, որը կապ չունի «կիլիմանջարոյի ձիւները» գործի հետ, բայց ինձ չէի ների, եթէ առիթը չօգտագործէի ։)




> ոչ մի մարդ մեկուսացած, ինքն իրեն համար ապրող կղզի չէ։ իւրաքանչիւր մարդ մի կտորն է Մայրցամաքի, մի մասն ամբողջ աշխարհի։ եթէ ծովը քշի տանի մերձափեայ ժայռը, եւրոպան կը փոքրանայ, ինչպէս կը փոքրանար, եթէ տանէր մի հրուանդան, տանէր քո ընկերների կամ քո սեփական կալուածքը։ իւրաքանչիւր մարդու մահը փոքրացնում է ինձ, որովհետև իմ մէջ ամբողջ մարդկութիւնն է։ եւ դրա համար էլ երբեք մի հարցրու, թէ ում մահն է գուժում զանգը։ քո մահն է գուժում։

----------

ivy (02.05.2019), Smokie (02.05.2019), մարիօ (03.05.2019)

----------


## մարիօ

Կարդացի պատմվածքս․ Հերբերտ Ուելս-Խնձորը։
Ահավոր էր։  :LOL: 
Թող ինձ ների սանտաս, բայց չեմ հավանել։ Նախ շատ կարճ էր, մինչև հասկացա, թե ինչ էր կատարվում արդեն վերջացավ, բայց ինչ-որ բան չասեց, բացի պաթոսախեղդ լինելուց ու ներվայնանալուց։ Չնայած, որ սկիզբը մի քիչ հետաքրքիր, ինտրիգային էր սկսվել, բայց հետո էն հայերի, Նոյան-Տապանի, ծառի ու խնձորի պահերից ինձ մի կերպ համոզեցի, որ շարունակեմ կարդալ, որովհետև բացարձակ չեմ սիրում փսևդովեհ ու բարձր գաղափարների մասին սենց դատարկ փիլիսոփայությունները, կամ իմաստության ու գիտելիքի մասին էս տեսանկյունից գրված տեքստերը։ 
Կերպարներն անհետաքրքիր էին ու ձանձրալի․ դե փոքրիկ պատմվածքի հերոսներից շատ բան ակնկալել թվում ա, թե պետք էլ չի, բայց նույն ծավալի պատմվածքներում օրինակ վերոնշյալ Հեմինգուեյն ու Գեյմանը նենց կերպարներ են ստանում, որ հավեսդ գալիս ա, իսկ էս պատմվածքի հերոսներից մենակ անճարակություն էր փչում, ոնց հերոսներից մեկն ա իրան բնորոշում պատմվածքում։ 
Բուն պատմվածքի ասելիքը տենց էլ տեղ չհասավ ինձ, կարդացի, մտածեցի՝ հա ի՞նչ, ու էնքան վատն էր, որ համարյա համոզված եմ, որ պետք էլ չի խորանալ ու ակնկալել։ 
Սանտայիս կխնդրեմ հետո բացատրի, թե ինչն ա էս պատմվածքի հավանել ու ինչու՞։  :Think: 

Հ․Գ․ ենթադրում եմ, որ Սմոքին ա ուղարկել էս պատմվածքը, մենակ ինքը կարար սենց բան աներ։  :Angry2:

----------

ivy (03.05.2019)

----------


## Ruby Rue

*"Red Leaves" Can Xue

*Հաղթահարեցի ինձ բաժին ընկած պատմվածքը։ Հաղթահարեցի, քանի որ երևի թե 5-6 անգամ փորձել եմ կարդալ, բայց միանգամից ամբողջը կուլ տալ չի ստացվել։ Մանրացրել-մասնատել եմ, որ կարողանամ հախից գալ։ Ուրեմն, երևի թե առաջին ու միակ խնդիրն իմ համար լեզուն էր․ չգիտեմ՝ արդյո՞ք գրական ժանրից, թե ոչ այնքան լավ թարգմանությունից էր, բայց գրելաոճին ընտելանալ այդպես էլ չկարողացա։ Իմ համար կարծես հատ-հատ բառերի կույտ լիներ, որոնք խմբավորված էին դժվարամարս նախադասություններում։ Բառերի արանքում հետաքրքիր ու սյուռ սյուժեի ստվեր կար, բայց անհարթությունները խանգարում էին, որ կարողանամ սյուժեում խորանալ։ Կարծես դասական անտարեսյան թարգմանություն լիներ, ուղղակի՝ անգլերենով։  :Jpit: 
Այնուամենայնիվ, երբեմն էնքան սիրուն պատկերներ էին լինում, որ կարող էր ինչ-որ փախած անիմեի սյուժե լիներ, հետևաբար՝ շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ գրելաոճն էսքան իմը չէր։
Կարծում եմ՝ սանտաս Նիկեան ա։ Հա, ու սանտա ջան, եթե հեղինակից այլ լեզվով կամ այլ թարգմանիչների կողմից արված թարգմանություններ կան, ինձ հետո տեղյակ պահիր։  :Smile:

----------

ivy (03.05.2019), Progart (04.05.2019), Նիկեա (04.05.2019)

----------


## ivy

Էս էլ ձեր Սանտաները  :Smile: 

*"Snow, Glass, Apples" Neil Gaiman
Ruby Rue-ից 

«Կիլիմանջարոյի ձյուները» Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ 
մարիօյից

«Անանձրև հուլիս» Վանո Սիրադեղյան
Progart-ից

«Խնձորը» Հերբերտ Ջորջ Ուելս
Smokie-ից

"Red Leaves" Can Xue 
Նիկեայից*

Ապրեք  :Kiss:

----------

Progart (04.05.2019), Smokie (04.05.2019), մարիօ (04.05.2019), Նիկեա (04.05.2019)

----------


## Smokie

> Էս կարող ա՞ Վանո Սիրադեղյանի պատմվածքը մարիօն ա ուղարկել, իմ ռեվյուից ա խիստ վիրավորվել ու որոշել ա մուռ հանի: 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ ահա և իմ ռեվյուն քոնինից հետո:
> Ես էս պատմվածքը կարդացել էի շաաատ  վաղուց ու էն ժամանակ սկի չգիտեի, թե ով ա Հերբերտ Ուելսը, է՞լ ինչ ա  գրել: Պատմվածքը տպավորվել ու հիշվել էր հիմնականում: Իսկ «Անտեսանելի  մարդը» կարդալուց ու «Ժամանակի մեքենա»յի հեղինակի անունը բացահայտելուց  հետո իհարկե էլ ավելի բարձրացավ աչքիս «Խնձոր»ի հեղինակը: Ուրեմն ինքը  հայերի մասին էլ ա գրե՞լ:
> Ռեվյուն կարդալուց հետո էնպիսի  մտավախություն ունեի, որ հիմա՝ տարիներ անց երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց՝ ես էլ  չեմ հավանի: Բայց ախր չէ է՛լի, նորմալ,, լավ պատմվածք էր: Հիշում եմ ոնց  էի նեղվել, որ Խնձորը նետելուց հետո հավիտյան կորցրեց: L  Երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց հետո կարծում եմ ուշադրություն դարձրեցի այնպիսի  բաների վրա, որ սկզբից կարծես քիչ էի նկատել: Իմաստության մասին  փիլիսոփայությունը, Խնձորը չօգտագործելու, չուտելու բայց ոչ էլ իհարկե  նետելու ցանկությունը երկու մարդկանց մոտ: 
> Չգիտեմ՝ գուցե իսկապես սենց բան  մենակ ես կարայի անեի ու գուցե ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկին դուր չեկավ պատմվածքը,  բայց դե ի՞նչ արած: Թող ներող լինեն:


Դե, մասամբ կատակ էի անում, որ մարիոն ա ուղարկել Վանոյին: Ուղղակի ինչպես միշտ ասեցի էն ամենը ինչ մտածեցի: :Blush:  
Ապրես Progart ջան, շնորհակալ եմ: :Wink:  Ինձ իրոք պետք էր էդ պատմվածքը, որ ոչ քիչ առումներով հենց իմ հետ էր խոսում: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

վա՜յ, սենց բան եմ բաց թողել։ բա չե՞ք ուզում նորից անել։

----------

